# Trail Camera



## Ken (Apr 11, 2004)

I have been looking for a trail camera that has a motion sensor but does not use infra red at night. Rather have a flash so I can get color pics. Does anyone know if they even make one like that?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

im not sure on the motion but if you had motion it would take so many pictures.Every bird,blowing trees etc. The heat detection works great and theres tons of flash cameras but they are real hard on battery's. I have a modified Wildlife innovations camera thats flash.It originally took 4 c battery but in warm weather they would only last about 400 pics and in cold about 200.Was costing me about $8 a week in battery's. I took it apart and bridged the wiring to now fit a 6v rechargeable game cam battery that you can buy at walmart for $7. I also wired in a 10v solar panel and it hasnt went dead in 3 weeks and im upto 672 pics. The infrared ones ive heard get up to 10,000 pics on a single set of battery's.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

go to moutries site and check out thier cameras.i have used them for about 5 years and have had great success with them.besure to use good quality batteries with them and buy the viewer for it to delete the unwanted pic's off the cards or you have to pull the camera and do it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Every company that makes game cameras makes flash versions. And as far as I know every one of them uses motion, not heat. I suppose there may be a company using heat detection, but I'm not aware of it. That's exactly why you have to be careful with tree limbs, weeds, etc when setting them.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

First-generation cameras offered only motion detection. Most new cameras utilize passive infrared (PIR) heat detection.People who have 35mm film cameras sometimes would have nothing but leaves blowing by when they got their film developed do to motion detection triggers. I can run back and forth in front of mine and it wont take the pic but if I just jog it snaps the picture.It has to pickup heat.I have small birds eating my corn all the time it has never taken a picture of the small birds.But i have pictures of a single crow.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

moultrie model# MFH-DGS-L20 is a cheapo for about $70 and it has a flash with a color picture.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> im not sure on the motion but if you had motion it would take so many pictures.Every bird,blowing trees etc. The heat detection works great and theres tons of flash cameras but they are real hard on battery's. I have a modified Wildlife innovations camera thats flash.It originally took 4 c battery but in warm weather they would only last about 400 pics and in cold about 200.Was costing me about $8 a week in battery's. I took it apart and bridged the wiring to now fit a 6v rechargeable game cam battery that you can buy at walmart for $7. I also wired in a 10v solar panel and it hasnt went dead in 3 weeks and im upto 672 pics. The infrared ones ive heard get up to 10,000 pics on a single set of battery's.


why the need for so many picts? i applaud your improvments, but i like to check my cams every other day or so, im not bashing you, just asking why...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ostbucks98, can you point me to some literature that that shows a game camera using heat detection rather than motion? As far as I know, IR only refers to the illumination, not detection. Though I haven&#8217;t read the details of every camera out there, all that I have read about clearly state that they use motion detection, not heat. 
Ezbite, the reason for so many pictures is most people only check their cameras once a week at most. Some people leave them for a month or more. On top of that, it seems most people set their cameras over bait, so it&#8217;s possible to get over 100 pics in just one night.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually almost all cameras on todays shelves use the Passive infrared sensor. How it works is the sensor detects the temp of all things in its conus and then when something warmer moves into the conus it triggers.Motion alone will not work.The first run cameras relied on motion and you got alot of wasted pics.I think the technology is so common its not even listed on most cameras but I did do some homework.I hope it helps.

Here is Passive infrared sensor wiki description.

"http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passive_infrared_sensor"

here is a google search that list alot of cameras and info link.

"http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=trail+cam+Passive+infrared+sensor&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=&pbx=1&fp=e83d8f6c2630324"

trailcam . com article good info

"http://trail-cameras.com/trail-cameras/"


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting. Everything I've ever read (or at least noticed) talked about motion detection. Any idea when this started? My camera isn't that old, but I'm certain it uses motion. I'm reminded every time I set it up in a corn field and it gets a little windy.


----------

